

Ask HN: Rate my webapp - VideoHeatMaps - kabuks

I needed to see which parts of my screencastes viewers were interested in, and which parts were boring. And didn't want to pay wistia $40/month<p>So I wrote http://videoheatmaps.com<p>Would love your feedback.
======
user24
Nice clear landing page. I know exactly what your app does, and I even have an
inkling how you do it, which is great - I understand your product.
Understanding is an important part of identifying with something.

However: You don't mention why it's better than youtube insight. For me this
is hugely important, I have a video on youtube which has half a million views,
and insight tells me where the hot spots are, and gives me some other nice
metrics about audience.

The important question for me, then, is why should I bother using your tool
instead of relying on the free insight service already provided by youtube.

~~~
kabuks
Great questions. The individual sessions are the main differentiator.

The hotspots are too general. I can't see if users are skipping parts, or re-
watching parts. And if they are, how many times are they re-watching.

~~~
user24
> The hotspots are too general. I can't see if users are skipping parts, or
> re-watching parts. And if they are, how many times are they re-watching.

Yes, I think you're right - that is your USP. Do you track pauses? And what do
you think the significance of a pause is? (just out of interest).

~~~
kabuks
I track pauses by users, and pauses due to buffering. So far I'm not using.
Can't yet think of how this data can be turned to useful information.

~~~
user24
Cool, good stuff to record.

When I pause video for a short amount of time (<5 ish seconds), it's usually
because I'm talking about the video. Longer pauses are probably due to be
being distracted by something. Not sure if that's true of the general populace
though.

Interesting service. You should expand to include slide analytics. Or
slideshare should do.

------
kabuks
clickable <http://videoheatmaps.com>

